# T.v. Outside Mounting Bracket



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

I have noticed that the mounting bracket is standard equipment along with cable connection and 120v plug for 'outside entertainment' center. My 310tb didnt come with the mount. I have purchased the proper mount from Trekwood.com and Tiara RV sales without mounting instructions. Does anyone have info as to exactly where and if the 310 will support it.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

We had found that we never used our outdoor cooktop so I removed it and mounted a 26" flat screen inside that hole. I love pulling it out of a morning and watch the news without bothering anyone. Pulling that tv off the wall inside and taking it outside is not a real easy task. I would send you my outside mount but I would have a bunch of holes in my camper. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

Hitcher said:


> We had found that we never used our outdoor cooktop so I removed it and mounted a 26" flat screen inside that hole. I love pulling it out of a morning and watch the news without bothering anyone. Pulling that tv off the wall inside and taking it outside is not a real easy task. I would send you my outside mount but I would have a bunch of holes in my camper. Just a suggestion.


I couldn't do without my outside sink. Haven't used the burners yet but my trip to Yellowstone will require its use.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If I'm understanding correctly, the mount with the 2 round slots is there, but the TV side of the mount is not included. It's normally not. The mount on the side of the unit is there so that you can remove the main TV from inside the camper and hook it up outside if you want. The TV inside is set up to be moved to either location.


----------



## Troy M (Jan 8, 2014)

(310TB) I bought (from the dealer) the exact mount as the front TV with an additional female mount and mounted another TV in the bedroom. The dealer installed the outside mount in the same location as we saw on another trailer in the lot. They shored it with a piece of plywood and hide the bolts in the cabinet underneath the sink. The sealed it well and we have not had any problems. Did the same technique with the bedroom tv mount on the side of the closet. We take it off to travel down the road put is solid enough stationary. Hope this helps. Will try to get picks and post.


----------

